# 4 loại thực phẩm cung cấp ẩm tốt nhất cho da khô vào mùa đông



## mai lan (22/11/18)

Trời mùa đông hanh khô, sẽ khiến da bạn trở nên xấu xí và thường xuyên nứt nẻ. Vì vậy, hãy ghi nhớ 4 thực phẩm dưới đây giúp da được cung cấp và cân bằng độ ẩm cho da.

*4 thực phẩm siêu cung cấp dưỡng ẩm cho da khô*
Để dưỡng ẩm cho da khô một cách hiệu quả và lâu dài nhất bạn nên cần chú ý tăng cường những loại thực phẩm cung cấp độ ẩm từ sâu bên trong. Đó chính là 4 loại thực phẩm ngon- bổ- rẻ và gần gũi:

*1. Cà rốt cung cấp dưỡng ẩm cho da khô*
Không chỉ tốt cho mắt , , một tiền chất của Vitamin A trong cà rốt. Ngoài ra, còn tăng cường khả năng miễn dịch và có lợi cho làn da. Cà rốt còn chứa lycopene chống lại các tia Uv gây hại.




_Cà rốt có chứa hợp chất chống oxy hóa beta- carotene và cung cấp ẩm cho da_​
*2. Bí đỏ ngăn ngừa khô da*
Trong bí đỏ giàu beta- carotene, giúp cơ thể sản xuất bã nhờn giữ da và mái tóc luôn ngậm nước, ngăn ngừa tình trạng khô da. Bí đỏ rất giàu Vitamin C, kali, chất xơ.




_Bí đỏ giúp dưỡng ẩm và làm trắng mịn da_​
*3. Cá hồi giúp da căng bóng và cân bằng độ ẩm cho da*
Omega 3 có nhiều trong các loại cá , đặc biệt là cá hồi. Loại dưỡng chất này rất cần thiết cho việc hoàn thiện các kết cấu da cho da căng bóng. Nhờ đó cá được coi là nhóm thực phẩm có khả năng tăng cường sức đề kháng, cung cấp chất dinh dưỡng và độ ẩm rất tốt để cho da luôn mịn màng, quá trình lão hóa xảy ra chậm hơn.

_

_
_Bạn nên bổ sung cá vào thực đơn hàng tuần của mình, không những cung cấp canxi cho cơ thể khỏe mạnh mà làn da cũng trở nên tươi trẻ hơn rất nhiều._
​*4. Các loại hạt giàu Vitamin E*
Vitamin E chính là một trong những dưỡng chất thiết yếu cung cấp độ ẩm cho da nhiều nhất, chống lại nguy cơ lão hóa da, giải quyết mọi tình trạng da khô hay nứt nẻ.




​Bạn hãy tăng cường bổ sung vitamin E cho cơ thể bằng cách bổ sung các loại hạt như: hạt hướng dương, hạt dẻ, lúa mạch, hạnh nhân,…chỉ cần kiên trì thực hiện thì sau thời gian ngắn làn da của bạn sẽ thay đổi đáng kể.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

